# Grey water drain tap



## kaacee

The grey water drain tap on my Augusta is very stiff when trying to open, I have tried all sorts to try and ease it such as Vaseline/Silicone spray etc. but to no avail.

I note that the drain off tap for the clean water looks identical except it is blue in colour whereas the grey tap is, well, grey !! The clean water tap turns on and off very easily and I am in two minds whether to switch them over, because the clean water is only drained off a couple of times per year, whereas the grey tap is on and off a lot more frequently.

I don't wan't to start dismantling them though if they are not interchangeable, so the question is, are they ? and if not, does anyone know where I might obtain a replacement grey tap.

Sorry for being so long winded.

Keith


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Keith

It's the extra weight from the fixed bed above it! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

OK - getting me coat . . . . . . but before I do, have a look at Cak Tanks website. They do quite a wide range of taps, mostly for not much money, and one of those might be just what you need.

Off to get the silicone spray to ours now - you just reminded me! :wink: 

Dave


----------



## martin1485

I lost the fresh water drain tap together with the pipe and elbow joint from the tank off my Augusta as it hangs very low with very little ground clearance. I managed to get a replacement at the local caravan shop. CAK Tanks also have that sort of thing ex stock as well but you need to know the right diameter for them to supply the correct one.

Just had a look under mine and I'm fairly sure that they are both the same size. The factory only push fit them together - may be worth putting a little adhesive that the plumbers use to fix it. :idea:


----------



## foll-de-roll

Hi


I removed mine completely as it bunged up with grunge and very difficult to turn. I replaced it with one of those wine bottle rubber stoppers it works a treat.


Andy


----------



## andrewball1000

foll-de-roll said:


> .....I replaced it with one of those wine bottle rubber stoppers..


Ohh so thaaats what wine bottle stoppers are for. I never could find any use as all our wine bottles are put away empty. :lol: 
Andrew


----------



## b2tus

Our Autocruise had exactly the same problem. Tried everything to make it easier to turn. Then Techno100 posted this link.

If it is the same tap and your grey hose is 25mm, then bingo.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....616579&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_1180wt_913


----------



## foll-de-roll

andrewball1000 said:


> foll-de-roll said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....I replaced it with one of those wine bottle rubber stoppers..
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh so thaaats what wine bottle stoppers are for. I never could find any use as all our wine bottles are put away empty. :lol:
> Andrew
Click to expand...

Hi Andrew, You comments reminded me of one of our old Pipe Majors, who would remove the top from the whisky bottle, and announce "Aye, weel no be needing that" as he threw the top towards the bin. We knew we were in for a heavy night   

Andy


----------



## andrewball1000

foll-de-roll said:


> ......... who would remove the top from the whisky bottle....


I did say "wine " bottle. I love a good malt but then I keep the top in case we cant finish it. Had too many sore heads next morning.


----------



## kaacee

This is the tap currently fitted and O'Learys stock them.

The thing is, will a new one be any better than the one I have at the moment or will the one on ebay be a better proposition, or maybe the rubber wine stopper as suggested by foll-de-roll   

Thanks all


Keith


----------



## foll-de-roll

Hi


The problem with the Tap system, is even when you open it, it seems to filter the water, so the grease etc clings to the inside of the tap and pipe and gradually builds up. The stopper system comes out in a great whoosh (so you have to be ready for it) and carries most of the debris with it. Give it a go first (only cost a few pence) and if it doesn't work you can go back to the Tap system


Cheers Andy


----------



## shedbrewer

*replacement taps*

I'm sorry, but I can't see what all the fuss is about on changing a grey water, or fresh water tap. It's an in line plastic tap available from B & Q, any garden centre, DIY shops for a couple of pounds, you don't need to go buying 'an exact model' from an expensive caravan accessory shop. M/H'ing is expensive enough without paying through the nose for a simple plastic tap ,,,,, Good night, Jack & Patty, cornwall


----------



## pneumatician

I replaced all of my external Taps with industrial Ball Valves. Nice big levers, stainless balls, brass bodies and not all that expensive.

Steve


----------



## foll-de-roll

pneumatician said:


> I replaced all of my external Taps with industrial Ball Valves. Nice big levers, stainless balls, brass bodies and not all that expensive.
> 
> Steve


"Nice big levers,stainless balls, and brass bodies" ooooooooh Matron   

Andy


----------



## aivlys

gudlucker said:


> The grey water drain tap on my Augusta is very stiff when trying to open, I have tried all sorts to try and ease it such as Vaseline/Silicone spray etc. but to no avail.
> 
> I note that the drain off tap for the clean water looks identical except it is blue in colour whereas the grey tap is, well, grey !! The clean water tap turns on and off very easily and I am in two minds whether to switch them over, because the clean water is only drained off a couple of times per year, whereas the grey tap is on and off a lot more frequently.
> 
> I don't wan't to start dismantling them though if they are not interchangeable, so the question is, are they ? and if not, does anyone know where I might obtain a replacement grey tap.
> 
> Sorry for being so long winded.
> 
> Keith


Kieth, we have a 'grey' ball value with red tap and had the same problem, broke the red bit trying to turn it. Bought a new one from CAK who were very helpful with sizes and fitting. Also sprayed around the tap area with the lubricant used to keep the loo door sliding tidyily, works a treat.


----------



## aivlys

gudlucker said:


> The grey water drain tap on my Augusta is very stiff when trying to open, I have tried all sorts to try and ease it such as Vaseline/Silicone spray etc. but to no avail.
> 
> I note that the drain off tap for the clean water looks identical except it is blue in colour whereas the grey tap is, well, grey !! The clean water tap turns on and off very easily and I am in two minds whether to switch them over, because the clean water is only drained off a couple of times per year, whereas the grey tap is on and off a lot more frequently.
> 
> I don't wan't to start dismantling them though if they are not interchangeable, so the question is, are they ? and if not, does anyone know where I might obtain a replacement grey tap.
> 
> Sorry for being so long winded.
> 
> Keith


Kieth, we have a 'grey' ball value with red tap and had the same problem, broke the red bit trying to turn it. Bought a new one from CAK who were very helpful with sizes and fitting. Also sprayed around the tap area with the lubricant used to keep the loo door sliding tidyily, works a treat.


----------

